# Canadian stamp icon for OS X Mail



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

For those of you who want a little more "eh" in your Mail. Email? "ehMail"! (ouch!)

http://www.hawkwings.net/2007/03/08/mail-stamp-icons-for-canada/


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Nifty, thanks!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Terrific, eh? It has been a while since postage was $0.45, tho'.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Awesome! Thanks for this.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Tried it... as per instructions I duplicated my Mail app first.

When I ran Mail with the new icon Little Snitch gave me this so I checked out who pop.bc.hotmail was and got this... Needless to say I've deleted the 'new and improved' Mail and gone back to my previous one.

I do have a Gmail account and access with Mail but it has never triggered Little Snitch before. Bizarre!


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Greenman said:


> Tried it... as per instructions I duplicated my Mail app first.
> 
> When I ran Mail with the new icon Little Snitch gave me this so I checked out who pop.bc.hotmail was and got this... Needless to say I've deleted the 'new and improved' Mail and gone back to my previous one.
> 
> I do have a Gmail account and access with Mail but it has never triggered Little Snitch before. Bizarre!


Do you happen to have the httpmail plugin bundle installed so you can check your Hotmail? Thats the address of the Hotmail mail server. Changing an icon wouldn't trigger anything to phone home, but duplicating your Mail.app will cause Little Snitch to want to reauthorize Mail.

Trev


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for the URL


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Greenman said:


> Tried it... as per instructions I duplicated my Mail app first.
> 
> When I ran Mail with the new icon Little Snitch gave me this so I checked out who pop.bc.hotmail was and got this... Needless to say I've deleted the 'new and improved' Mail and gone back to my previous one.
> 
> I do have a Gmail account and access with Mail but it has never triggered Little Snitch before. Bizarre!



As posted above, Little Snitch is only asking permission again because the path has changed to the executable. With an icon change, there is zero reason to duplicate the application - it's really quite pointless. pop.bc.hotmail.com is the POP server for Sympatico's MSN services - the upgraded Sympatico Mail.

There is no security vulnerability from installing an icon.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Replacing an icon is a very innocuous procedure with ZERO code patching that would cause anything to phone anywhere, my friend. Your problem lies elsewhere... but, it was a cute post


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

I love it, thanks. Try this on a PC! Hah.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Thank you. I used it on my work G5 and on my home mac too!


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> Replacing an icon is a very innocuous procedure with ZERO code patching that would cause anything to phone anywhere, my friend. Your problem lies elsewhere... but, it was a cute post




Yeah that's what I thought too so I was surprised when LS came up. I realize the site it was trying to connect to was Google (as I also have my Gmail account on Mail) but the hotmail part seemed strange - Google also uses the Hotmail servers? I thought they had warehouses full of servers of their own  

I love the Canadian stamp there in the dock... I'll try it again. Coincidences are strange things  

Cheers!!


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Very cool! Thanks, looks great in my Dock.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Greenman said:


> Yeah that's what I thought too so I was surprised when LS came up. I realize the site it was trying to connect to was Google (as I also have my Gmail account on Mail) but the hotmail part seemed strange - Google also uses the Hotmail servers? I thought they had warehouses full of servers of their own
> 
> I love the Canadian stamp there in the dock... I'll try it again. Coincidences are strange things
> 
> Cheers!!



See my earlier post for information on the Hotmail servers


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

heh, cool


----------



## pollux (May 1, 2000)

I like this


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks! I'm using that icon now with my iBook. Looks great. A nice Canadian touch!

Cheers!


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeah, this is great!

It's been a great mac week for me with this little icon and "Quit All" from Vexel. Two new additions to my dock that are fabulous. 

Thanks to you all.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Having a weird issue on an 24" Intel iMac. When I paste the new icon in, I get the Stamp but it is inside a black box. Works fine on my BlackBook and on an Intel Mini in the office. 

Anyone else have that issue?


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I ran into this also.

I opened the file in preview, copy and then pasted it to the old mail icon.
Don't do it this way.

Get info on the new file, copy the icon in the inspector, and then copy onto the old mail icon in the inspector.

Preview somehow reads the transparency as black.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Tried both ways.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

My experience was the same as Heart's -- including the resolution.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Too cool!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Digital_Gary said:


> Tried both ways.


Gary, just FYI after doing it the first way (copy-paste from Preview to Finder's Info window), then I did it the "normal way" (Info window to Info window) the black icon didn't highlight BLUE when I clicked on it in Mail's Info window. I tried the paste, didn't work. I clicked the icon AGAIN, tried the paste and it did work. So, the first problematic way seemed to mask over the icon selction highlight in the Info window.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Got it working. I logged into my system and copied it across the network. Originally, it was emailed and once downloaded, it wouldn't work.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Digital_Gary said:


> Got it working. I logged into my system and copied it across the network. Originally, it was emailed and once downloaded, it wouldn't work.


Who said "Macs are easy"? 

That process you had to go through just about killed the buzz, I'd say


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> Who said "Macs are easy"?
> 
> That process you had to go through just about killed the buzz, I'd say


Yes but we are proud Canadians :clap: 
I remember what I had to go through years ago to replace the American flag with the Canadian back when it showed on the top menu for the keyboard.
Thanks for the icon


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> Who said "Macs are easy"?
> 
> That process you had to go through just about killed the buzz, I'd say



Ya I think I'm going to switch to Vista


----------



## BRN (Nov 26, 2004)

Had this as my Mail icon on my old computer. When it crapped out I wasn't able to copy it to my new one. Does anyone know I can still get it? The original link doesn't work.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Here you go.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Here you go.


That is the old $0.45 postage version. The same author made a new version very recently - the adjust-a-rate version - which was posted on hawk wings just before it went MIA. I have the new version somewhere and will post when found.


EDIT: Found it! This link goes to the author's/artist's site - click "Other Art" link at top of page.

Instructions that work. The downloaded .zip should decompress automatically in your Downloads folder (OS 10.5.4) into a .icns file. Copy that *FILE*. Do not open in Preview etc. as some suggest. Take that copied file, quit Mail, find Mail in Applications and do a Get Info (command - i). Click on the icon at top and paste in the *whole FILE* you copied earlier. Restart mail and the new icon appears in the Dock.


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

rgray, I can't figure out how to complete your instructions. Sorry in advance if I'm missing something obvious... I get to where I click on the icon in the More Info pane. The little icon gets a blue aura but I can't paste or do anything to it. Does it matter if I'm logged into my user account rather than an administrator account?

Thanks for the help,
n&e, m&c


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I like very much.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

nice&easy said:


> rgray, I can't figure out how to complete your instructions. Sorry in advance if I'm missing something obvious... I get to where I click on the icon in the More Info pane. The little icon gets a blue aura but I can't paste or do anything to it. Does it matter if I'm logged into my user account rather than an administrator account?


At the bottom of the Get Info window, check Permissions and Sharing. You need to be in an account that has Read and Write permission.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the new stamp icon. It works and looks great!


----------



## tomtom (Apr 13, 2007)

Worked for me. Many thanks.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Awesome! thanks for that!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

rgray said:


> ...That is the old $0.45 postage version...
> 
> ...EDIT: Found it! This link goes to the author's/artist's site - click "Other Art" link at top of page...


I was using the old $.045 icon and tried out the adjustable-rate one. Dunno, it seems kinda washed out & much less sharp than the $.045 one. I want my money back!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

rgray said:


> That is the old $0.45 postage version. The same author made a new version very recently - the adjust-a-rate version - which was posted on hawk wings just before it went MIA. I have the new version somewhere and will post when found.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Found it! This link goes to the author's/artist's site - click "Other Art" link at top of page.
> ...



Boy, talk about replying to an old post and this could almost be a record, but thanks for the Canadian stamp and the old backup I had seems to have disappeared and here was the one I was looking for and still works with OS X Mavericks!!


----------

